# Hi-Fi Einstieg - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481



## Lee (14. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Einleitung*

Nach über einem Jahr mit dem Concept E Magnum Power Edition der Firma Teufel wusste ich, ich brauche etwas besseres. 
Was macht nun also jemand, der überhaupt keine Ahnung von Lautsprechern etc hat? Richtig, er nervt Leute mit Ahnung solange, bis er weiß, was er will. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch für die gute Beratung bedanken, besonders bei Pokercklock, der mir schon lange bevor ein Kauf möglich gewesen wäre immer wieder Ratschläge erteilt hat.

500€ nur für Boxen, nachdem ich mir einige Monate zuvor bereits einen notwendigen Receiver für 200€ habe zukommen lassen, war das eine unbezahlbare Summe für mich. Lösung: Einen Kredit bei meiner Hausbank aka Eltern aufnehmen. Und das Zinsfrei!

Nachdem die Geldfrage also geklärt war, habe ich auch sofort die Bestellung abgeschickt. Drei Tage später standen dann 2 Nubox 481 und 5 Meter NuCable vor meiner Tür - Frachtgewicht von 47 kg. Die Riesenpakete in den 2ten Stock zu bringen war nicht leicht 
Die Boxen waren sauber verpackt in einem dickwändigen Karton mit Styropor ausgefüllt. 

*Verarbeitung und erster Eindruck*

Mit drei Worten lassen sich die Lautsprecher beschreiben: Groß, Schwer und Schwarz. Weil ich davor noch nie Standboxen in Live gesehen habe, hat mich die Größe erst einmal umgehauen. 
Gleich nach diesem Schock aber fiel mir die erstklassige Verarbeitung der Boxen auf. Alle Teile waren sauber verklebt oder verschraubt, der Stoffbezug war auch viel wertiger gearbeitet, als ich mir vorgestellt habe. Alles in allem eine erstklassige Leistung der Firma Nubert.

*Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der Hörraum*

...ist ein Dachgeschoss Zimmer mit Schräge. Nichts spektakuläres. Anbei noch ein Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Daten*

Nennbelastbarkeit:150 Watt (nach DIN EN 60268-5, 300 Std.-Test)Musikbelastbarkeit:220 WattAbsicherung:Hoch-, Tieftöner und Weiche gegen Überlastung geschützt(selbstrückstellende Sicherungen)Impedanz:4 OhmFrequenzgang:44-20.000 Hz +/- 3 dBWirkungsgrad:87 dB (1 Watt / 1 m)Abmessungen:85 x 24,5 x 29/30,4 cm H x B x T (ohne/mit Stoffrahmen)Brutto-Volumen Korpus:60 Liter (ohne Stoffrahmen)Gewicht:19,0 kg
*Testsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Nubi ist einfach toll _​
Tonquellen:

Musik: PC mit Asus Xonar DX, angeschlossen an Verstärker über Stereo Cinch
Film: Sony Playstation 3, angeschlossen über Lichtwellenleiter

Verstärker:

Sony STR DH500

Boxen: Nubert Nubox 481

Musik ist entweder im MP3 Format mit 320 kBit/s oder als CD vorhanden. Filme entweder auf Blu Ray oder DVD.

Es werden keine Equalizer, Klangverbesser etc verwendet. Im Receiver habe ich den Tieftonbereich auf +1db gestellt, was aber kaum merklichen Unterschied zur Normalstellung macht.​


----------



## Lee (14. November 2009)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

*Klang

*Das wichtigste bei einem Lautsprecher, zumindest für mich, ist immernoch der Klang. Leider kann ich in dieser Disziplin Mangels Erfahrung und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten nicht Objektiv schreiben. Ich werde dennoch versuchen vom "Gut bis Sehr gut" Quatsch abzulassen, sowie immer ein wenig  Text zu den einzelnen Stücken, die ich im Test einbeziehen werde, zu schreiben.

Allgemein lässt sich sagen, die Nubert klingen ganz anderes als ihre Vorgänger, das CEM. Während beim CEM alles ein wenig gedämpft und zurückhaltend klang, lassen die Nuberts alles raus. Das CEM klang so, als hätte ich unter Wasser gehört oder Oropax in den Ohren.  Das ist bei den Nubert jetzt nicht mehr der Fall. Abgesehen davon sind jetzt Töne klar zu hören, die vorher nur verwaschen oder nur leise vorhanden waren. 

Vorallem aber klingen die Nubert kraftvoll. Wenn man den Klang des CEM als Dünn bezeichnen würde, so ist der der Nubert breit. Er wirkt räumlich und nicht so punkt gerichtet. (Hier fehlt mir der richtige Begriff)
Stimmen gehen nun nicht mehr in der Musik unter, sondern werden deutlich wiedergeben, sofern der obige Effekt nicht bei der Aufnahme eingebracht wurde.
Gerade bei höheren Lautstärken, spielen die Nubert richtig auf. Anstelle nur noch gedröhne zu liefern, wie das CEM es tut, behalten die Nubert ihr Klangbild bei und... verbessern es noch. Es macht richtig Spaß laut zu hören. 

Zum Bass ist noch zu sagen: Er ist so wie ich ihn mir erhofft habe. Nicht übertrieben stark, nicht zu schwach. Zum Musikhören genau richtig. Wie es mir Filmen aussieht, wird sich noch zeigen.

Nun aber genug davon, ich habe ohnehin keine Ahnung, wie ich es richtig beschreiben kann, daher versuche ich es gar nicht genauer. 

Im weiteren Verlauf werde ich mir einige der Stücke herausgreifen und einen kleinen Text zu diesen in Verbindung mit der Nubox schreiben.


*Nightwish - Ghost Love Score*

Metal trifft Orchester. Im 10 minütigen Meisterwerk der Finnen spielt ein Orchester zusammen mit einem Chor, Elektronischen Instrumenten, Schlagzeug und der Stimme Tarjas. Auf jedenfall ein anspruchsvolles Werk.

Ein Werk was man am besten laut und live hört. Die Nubert zauben hierbei eine überwältigende Bühnendarstellung und Klarheit. Trotz der Klanggewalt spielt die Nubox ohne Verzerrungen.
*
Nightwish - Master Passion Greed*

Nightwishs "härtestes Lied". Viel Gittare und Bass, sowie die tiefe Stimme Marcos. Saubere detaillierte Basswiedergabe sind hier gefordert. Die Nubox hat damit kein Problem. 

*Sonata Arctica - Flag in the Ground (Orchestral)

*Das ganze Lied über sind immer Paukenschläge im Hintergrund zu hören. Hier zahlt sich der große Tieftöner der Nubox aus, welche einen Subwoofer überflüssig machen. Alle weiteren Instrumente werden natürlich auch sauber wiedergeben.

*Globus - Orchard of Mines

*Eine Beschreibung spare ich mir. Das Lied ist so speziell, das muss man einmal gehört haben.
Beim CEM ging hier immer der Gesang unter, vorallem im spätern Verlauf des Liedes. Mit der Nubox habe ich das Lied zum ersten mal so gehört, wie es sein soll.

*Film*

folgt...


*Fazit:*

Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt. Die Nuboxen haben für mich keine hörbaren negativen Aspekte. Es macht einfach Spaß mit ihnen Musik zu hören. Sehr gefreut hat mich, dass es vollkommen unnötig ist einen Subwoofer zu benutzen. Die Tieftonwiedergabe der Boxen ist mehr als gut. Einziger Nachteil ist: Schlechte Quellen werden sehr schnell entlarvt und klingen einfach mies.


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2009)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

Liest sich super . Hast dir wirklich tolle Boxen ausgesucht, viel Spaß noch damit .


----------



## Feuerreiter (14. November 2009)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

Sehr guter Anfang zum Erfahrungsbericht!
Vor allem das erste Bild, das einen begrüßt, ist sehr schön geworden.

Bekommt man Nubi zu jedem Paar Lautsprecher?


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2009)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

Die dinger sehn richtig lecker aus, ich nehm an durch die großen tieftontreiber is der klang schon bei geringer lautstärke schön voll  bin ma auf deine klangeindrücke gespannt


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2009)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

Na dann willkommen bei den "großen Jungs" im LS-Bereich .
Bin mal gespannt was du zu den Nuberts zu sagen hast.


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2009)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

Super Test ! Ergänzt du die Filmtests dann noch, oder erst wenn du Center und alles dazu hast?


----------



## Overlocked (24. November 2009)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

Ich muss die doch mal live erleben Aber sehr schön geschrieben^^


----------



## Pokerclock (24. November 2009)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

So muss das sein. Scheinbar kein Fehlkauf, was mich natürlich noch mehr freut für dich.


----------



## Ecle (24. November 2009)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

Viel Spass mit den Teilen. Hat sich bestimmt gelohnt. Ich hab schon einige Nuberts gehört. Ich fand den Klang von Nubert immer sehr gut. Vor allem die günstigen bestechen durch ihr exzellentes P/L.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

Wie sieht es denn bei Filmen aus?


----------



## Lee (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

Filme habe ich bisher leider noch nicht getestet. War in letzter Zeit nicht so in Stimmung dafür. Tut mir Leid.


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Noob goes Nubert - Ein Erfahrungsbericht zur Nubox 481*

guter test
Gibts noch nen Film Update?


----------



## Lee (18. Mai 2010)

Ich fürchte zu Filmen werde ich gar nichts mehr sagen können. Nicht nur, weil ich nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung habe, worauf es klanglich bei Filmen ankommt, sondern viel mehr deswegen, weil ich schon ewig keinen Film mehr gesehen habe und auch in nächster Zeit mir wohl keinen mehr ansehen werde. Ist eigentlich nichts mehr für mich, das Filme gucken.

Sorry

Ach und ich hab den wirklich bescheuerten Titel mal geändert. Weiß nicht, was mich damals geritten hat


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Mai 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Ach und ich hab den wirklich bescheuerten Titel mal geändert. Weiß nicht, was mich damals geritten hat



Du warst eben damals ein Nobb und hast dazu gestanden


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Mai 2010)

Haben die Nuboxen denn mittlerweile einen besseren Stellplatz als auf den Fotos? So hinter dem Schreibtsich muss man die ja nicht unbedingt verstecken


----------



## Lee (18. Mai 2010)

Leider nicht. 

Aber dank deinem Beitrag habe ich jetzt eine wirklich tolle Idee, wie ich aus meinem Zimmer etwas geeigneteres Basteln kann. Ich bin mal umstellen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

prima Erfahrungsbericht mit aussagekräftigen Fotos! Der jetzige Titel ist angemessener 

Du hast für zwei Lautsprecher um die 500 Eier bezahlt, richtig? Wie viel würde mich der Spaß bei Nubert kosten, möchte ich für einen rund 20 m² großen Raum eine 5.1-Anlage aufstellen? Ich vermute, für einen gut betuchten Menschen mit passendem Heimkinosaal lohnt sich die Zusammenstellung einzelner Nuboxen durchaus.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Mai 2010)

4x 481 > 1.000 €
1 x Center CS-411 > 239 €
1 x Sub AW 441 > 359 € oder die größere Variante AW 991 > 600 €

+ Versand natürlich

Ein tolles Heimkino für angenehme 1.600 - 1.900 € je nach Subwoofer

Wenn du den Platz hast kauf dir gleich 2 Subwoofer. Glättet Raummoden und steigert den Pegel bzw. veringert die Verzerrungen bei hohe Lautstärken deutlich.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Mai 2010)

Ahh, sehr gut. Also dann für einen kleinen Preis ein hammerfestes Heimkino zusammenstellen  Nubert bietet zwar eine Finanzierung an, ich bin aber kein Freund von langer Bindung. Eine lange Zeit kann ich dann die Brüllwürfel nicht mein Eigen nennen.

Ganz amüsant finde ich die Textpassage bei Nubert:



> Jeder Nubert Box liegen 4 m Anschlusskabel (2 x 0,75 mm²) bei. Wir betrachten dies jedoch als "Behelfskabel" und empfehlen Ihnen die Verwendung hochwertiger Lautsprecherkabel aus unserem Zubehör-Programm.



Schade, dass bei nicht gerade preiswerter Ware die wichtigsten Zusatzkomponenten fehlen oder "minderwertig" beiliegen. Mit dieser Problematik kämpfen aber nicht nur Nubert oder Teufel.


----------



## 8800 GT (19. Mai 2010)

naja, wenigstens liegen bei Nubert überhaupt Anschlusskabel bei. Und bei dem top Preisleistungsverhältnis kann man minderwertige Anschlusskabel ja mal verschmerzen


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Mai 2010)

Canton z.B. legt gar nichts bei. Mickrige Gebrauchsanleitung + Garantiekarte. Das war's.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Mai 2010)

Ach hör doch mit Canton auf... Bei den Klipsch Palladium P-39 F für 16.000€ das Paar liegt nur ne "Owners Card" mit im Karton. 

Da ist man bei nubert gut bedient.


----------



## Lee (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt doch einmal einen Film angesehen. Blu Ray mit PS3 als Abspielgerät: 
Final Fantasy-The Spirits Within

Ich muss sagen, ich bin beeindruckt. Die Nuboxen spielen laut und tief. Wände wackeln inklusive. Auch bei höheren Lautstärken haben sie absolut sauber und präzise gespielt, es war echt klasse. Natürlich kommen sie nicht so tief wie Subwoofer, aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit der Leistung. 

Auch habe ich etwas neues festgestellt. Nachdem ich gestern umgestellt habe, hat sich meine Hörposition geändert. Nun höre ich wenn ich auf meinem Bett sitze, welches zukünftig durch eine Couch ersetzt wird. Unterschied zum Hören vom Schreibtisch aus: Etwa doppelter Hörabstand und deutlich niedrigere Hörposition.

Klangliche Auswirkungen: Deutlich kräftigere Bässe, deutlich volleres Klangbild. Ich bin begeistert! Jetzt kommt erst die ganze Basspower der Nubox zum Vorschein.
Bislang habe ich nur mit ein paar Liedern getestet, gleich gehe ich mal alle meine CD´s durch. 

Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem jetzigen Aufbau. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, ist von der Webcam meines Notebooks gemacht worden 
Die Kommode wird durch einen Hifi Rack oder wie man das nennt ersetzt. Der 24" wird möglicherweise einem 32" oder 37" weichen (in absehbarer Zukunft, vorerst bleibt aber der PC Moni).
Ist halt alles noch provisorisch. Habe gestern Abend mein ganzes Zimmer auf den Kopf gestellt und das ist dabei rausgekommen. Gefällt mir aber weitaus besser als davor


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön! Ich habe bei mir ja auch letzte Woche mein ganzes Zimmer neu eingerichtet dmit ich meine HiFi-Anlage besser aufstellen kann und bin nun auch echt begeistert vom klanglichen Zugewinn.
Eine richtige Aufstellung der Lautsprecher ist eben das A und O.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Mai 2010)

Moin moin,

die Erfahrung mit der Entfernung zum schallenden Objekt habe ich ebenfalls mit Erstaunen sammeln dürfen. Ich würde mir aber wünschen, mehr Abstand zu den hinteren Lautsprechern zu haben, was aufgrund der Position des Sofas ein leider nicht so einfaches Unterfangen werden wird.

Lee, kannst du beim A/V-Receiver den Abstand der einzelnen Kanäle (Vorne links, vorne rechts usw.) einrichten? Wenn ja, wie würde sich das bei einem Stereosystem, insbesondere bei den Nuboxen tontechnisch äußern?

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Mai 2010)

Da ich inzwischen auch die Nubox 481 in meiner Heimkinoanlage im Einsatz habe, kann ich deine Erfahrungen im Filmbetrieb bestätigen. Ich schalte die Anlage von Montag bis Donnerstags immer auf den Lautsprecherbetrieb (Als 0.1 Kanal). Klar kommt der Bass nicht an den meines Subwoofers ran, allerdings kann ich in der Woche auch garnicht solche Bassattacken fahren. Denoch gucke ich auch so gerne meine Filme. Der Bass ist Knackig und ziemlich tief, der Klang wird natürlich genauso klar aufgelößt wie mit Sub, deshalb bleibts bei der Bass beurteilung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Mai 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Lee, kannst du beim A/V-Receiver den Abstand der einzelnen Kanäle (Vorne links, vorne rechts usw.) einrichten? Wenn ja, wie würde sich das bei einem Stereosystem, insbesondere bei den Nuboxen tontechnisch äußern?



Ich werf mich selber mal in den Raum.  

Die Entfernungseinstellung bei AVR´s sind in der Regel sehr sinnfremd, da die Kanallautstärke dadurch nicht verändert wird. (zumindest bei Denon nicht).


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Mai 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ich werf mich selber mal in den Raum.
> 
> Die Entfernungseinstellung bei AVR´s sind in der Regel sehr sinnfremd, da die Kanallautstärke dadurch nicht verändert wird. (zumindest bei Denon nicht).



Korrekt, ändert nur die phasenverschiebung das es nicht zu nem Akoustischen Kurzschluss kommt. Ist bei meinem Yamaha genauso.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Mai 2010)

Der Ton soll möglichst gleichzeitig von allen Seiten an der Hörposition ankommen. Dafür ist diese Einstellung gedacht. Es geht zwar nur um Millisekunden, aber die machen es halt aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Mai 2010)

Stimmt es verändert auch die LZK das hab ich total vergessen ^^ wobei das ja mehr oder weniger das gleiche ist.


----------



## schnösel (20. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir zur zeit entweder ein komplettes nubox481 set zuholen oder mein derzeit noch zur probe daheim stehendes teufel theater 2 mit 2 nubox 481 zu erweitern.
hatte schon das teufel motiv 5 und das theater 1 zur probe da und war immer in sachen filmerlebnis voll zufrieden, aber in sachen musik bin ich sogar jetzt mit dem theater 2 nicht so richtig zufrieden!!
daher die überlegung mir 2 nuboxen für den stereobetrieb zusätzlich zuholen oder gleich komplett zu nubert "überzulaufen"?

is halt alles auch ne sache des geldes denn nuberts schlagen schon um einiges kräftiger im geldbeutel ein!!!

was meint ihr sollte ich machen,
und was glaubt ihr, muss es bei dem nubox481 set unbedingt ne subi sein oder gehts auch ohne?

mfg


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Mai 2010)

Also für den Filmgenuss sollte man schon nicht auf einen Subwoofer verzichten denke ich.
Wenn du mit der Film-Leistung des Teufel Theater 2 zufrieden bist denke ich, reicht es, wenn du für den Musikbetrieb die Nubox481 dazukaufst und für das Filme gucken beim Rest des Theater 2 bleibst.
Wenn du dann vom Klang der Nubox481 so angetan bist, dass du doch komplett umsteigen willst kannst du ja immernoch die restlichen Nubox Lautsprecher dazukaufen.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. Mai 2010)

also habe ich das richtig verstanden, du willst 5 Nubox 481!? Das fände ich etwas overkilled
Nen Sub brauchste wenn überhaupt für Filme, da kommt er etwas tiefer als die 481. Für musik brauchst du auf keinen Fall nen Sub(Wäre sogar ein kleiner Nachteil), da reichen auch 2 481 dicke aus(Habe selbst 2 im Betrieb, die regle ich im Bass immer um einiges zurück). Ichd enke es wäre eine gute Idee, direkt zu Nubertzu wechseln, es sei denn, du legst nicht sonderlich viel Wert auf Musik


----------



## schnösel (20. Mai 2010)

das is ja auch meine überlegung,denn in sachen filmvergnügen schockt das t2 schon mächtig! habs gerade wegen ausverkauf für 499 statt 800 euro bekommen und zusammen mit den 2 nubox 481 würd ich knapp über die 1000er grenze kommen was für mich als studenten vertretbar bleibt.

interessieren würde mich jedoch der gesamtauftritt vom nubert set, denn ich sag mir ich kauf mir so ein set nur alle 10-15 jahre und dann solls auch rundum passig sein.
und um gerechnet auf 10 jahre z.b. sind 1400 euro, also 400 euro mehr auch noch vertretbar.
verstehst was ich meine?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Mai 2010)

na wenn du mit dem Preis eines gesamten Nubert-Sets noch klarkommst dann greif zu. Besser als das Theater2 ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## schnösel (20. Mai 2010)

ne nicht 5mal 481
das 481set besteht aus:
2 481er
1 nuBox CS-411
2 nuBox DS-301
und 1 441 sub

zusammen für 1450 euro etwa


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Mai 2010)

Die DS-301 können als Dipole oder Direktstrahler eingesetzt werden. Das ist also ne sehr flexible Lösung. Wenn du lieber direkte Rear-Effekte bevorzugst, also jeden Effekt ganz genau orten willst kannst du die DS-310 als Direktstrahler nutzen. Dafür müssen sie in Ohrhöhe platziert werden und auf den Hörplatz ausgerichtet werden.
Wenn du aber ein diffuseres Klangbild für den Rear-Bereich wünschst, also eine (realistischere) Klangfülle hinter dir, dann kannst du die Lautsprecher als Dipol nutzen. Dafür hängt man sie idealer Weise in etwa 2m Höhe an die Wand und winkelt sie nur leicht in Hörrichtung. Die Effekte kommen dann nichtmehr aus Punktquellen sondern es entwickelt sich ein diffuses Klangfeld. Diese Lösung wird meist räumlicher empfunden.
Wenn du unsicher bist, und dir die 1500€ nicht zu viel sind würde ich dir raten zu dem Nubert-Set zu greifen.


----------



## schnösel (20. Mai 2010)

werd mir wohl das nubert set bestellen und im direktvergleich mit dem t2 dann entscheiden ob ich nur die 2 481er behalte oder doch das ganze nubertset.
denn ich frag mich ob der nubert subi kräftig genug is oder nicht, denn der is doch um einiges kleiner als der von dem t2.
aber die größe soll ja nicht immer ein maß für guten sound sein, oder?


----------



## schnösel (20. Mai 2010)

das t2 hat ja auch dipole, und daher kann ich nur bestätigen dass das ne feine erfindung is


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

mein Yamaha RX-V559 bietet die Möglichkeit, die einzelnen Kanäle mit einer Entfernung zur Hörposition zu kalibrieren. Aus Neugier habe ich einige Werte mal vollkommen falsch eingestellt, wodurch sich sofort die gesamte Klangbild änderte. Man hätte meinen können, dass die Akustik "kippt", je mehr diese Werte ins Falsche gingen.

Mir fällt gerade auch ein, dass ich theoretisch zwei Nuboxen parallel zur Concept R betreiben könnten. Der RX-V559 bietet eine Umschaltfunktion für zwei Gruppen von Lautsprechern. Somit könnte ich zum Hören von Musik mir als Gruppe B - Gruppe A ist bereits das Concept R dran - gut eine Nubox 481 links und eine rechts vorstellen. Wenn da nicht rund 500 Euro zu investieren wären... 

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Mai 2010)

schnösel schrieb:


> denn ich frag mich ob der nubert subi kräftig genug is oder nicht, denn der is doch um einiges kleiner als der von dem t2.
> aber die größe soll ja nicht immer ein maß für guten sound sein, oder?


Der kleine nubert Sub ist ein Dampfhammer Der kann mindestens genau so stark krachen wie der vom Teufel Sys, wenn nicht noch mehr. Es kommt eben nicht auf die Größe an
Ich hatte mal das E400 von Teufel(Bass mit 30cm Membran, 20 kg schwer) und das Motiv 5(22 cm Membran, 13 kg schwer) und der Bass des Motivs war um ein vielfaches kräftiger als der des E400


----------



## schnösel (21. Mai 2010)

@8800 GT
mir ist das selbe im vergleich zum motiv 5 und dem sub des t2 aufgefallen
beim t2 (30cm membran) klingt der bass einfach viel flacher und es entstehen des öfteren störende dröhngeräusche,
was ich beim motiv 5 nie hatte.der sub des t1 (25cm membran) war da echt sauberer und ausgeglichener, ohne zu dröhnen
aus diesem grund überleg ich ja ernsthaft es mal mit dem nubert set zu versuchen


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Mai 2010)

wie gefällt dir denn der Klang des T2 im Vergleich zum Motiv 5?


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Mai 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Es kommt eben nicht auf die Größe an



bei den Teufels mags gut sein das der 30er einfach anders konstruiert ist, der 25er wird auf jeden fall nen Langhub Woofer sein, vieleicht hat der 30er nicht so ne hohe auslenkung.
Zumal ich glaube in dem E400 sind die Endstufen einfach nicht so hochwertig wie in dem Motiv5 und daher der klang ganz anders. Du vergleichst hier äpfel mit birnen *g* 
Klar dadurch das der Nubert einfach hochwertiger ist und bessere verarbeitung bietet, wird er obwohl er kleiner als die teufels zu sein scheint, besser klingen. 

Physikalisch gesehen ist das aber mist was du erzählst, es kommt sehr wohl auf die größe drauf an im bassbereich, was denkst du warum ich 2*38cm Chassis in ner 290liter BR Box einsetze, weil kaum was anderes in der lage ist so einen tiefen, sauberen detalierten bass wiederzugeben. Die Größe machts eben aus. Wobei ich da auch so nen extreme fall bin, die luft muss es aus den lungen drücken und das atmen muss schwer fallen, DANN hast du nen dampfhammer


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Mai 2010)

Ich hab damit nur gemeint, dass man sich nicht von der Größe blenden lassen sollte
Dass theoretisch mit mehr Volumen deutlich mehr rauszuholen ist bestreite ich nicht


----------



## schnösel (21. Mai 2010)

der klang des t2 ist um einiges angenehmer als der des motiv5,  abgesehen vom subi,
der wie schon gesagt zum dröhnen tendiert
beim t1 waren die boxen nicht ganz so gut im klag, der subi spielte aber sauberer und angenehmer,
aber trotzdem bei musikwiedergabe nicht befriedigend.
da ich sehr viel musik über die anlage hören möchte brauch ich somit was kräftigeres in sachen basswiedergabe


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Mai 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Ich hab damit nur gemeint, dass man sich nicht von der Größe blenden lassen sollte
> Dass theoretisch mit mehr Volumen deutlich mehr rauszuholen ist bestreite ich nicht



Meist sind kleinere Subs sogar besser. Denn immerhin kann man da platzsparend 2 aufstellen und auch Dröhngeräusche kann man gut abdämpfen, zudem kann man bei gescheiter Konstruktion auch Moden innerhalb des Subs verringern.


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Mai 2010)

schnösel schrieb:


> der klang des t2 ist um einiges angenehmer als der des motiv5,  abgesehen vom subi,
> der wie schon gesagt zum dröhnen tendiert
> beim t1 waren die boxen nicht ganz so gut im klag, der subi spielte aber sauberer und angenehmer,
> aber trotzdem bei musikwiedergabe nicht befriedigend.
> da ich sehr viel musik über die anlage hören möchte brauch ich somit was kräftigeres in sachen basswiedergabe


Bedenke aber, dass der Bass die Melodie/den Gesang nciht überlagern sondern unterstützen sollte. ICh habe beim Motiv 5 auch immer mit zuviel bass gehört. Jetzt bei den Nuboxen ist es eine ganz andere Art von Basswiedergabe. Du hörst einzelne Abstufungen, viel mehr Dynamik, nicht einfach gedröhne. Natürlich können sie auch brachial krachen, aber wenn du sie hast wirst du merken, dass weniger(Bass) manchmal mehr ist
Ein extra Sub ist für Musik eher ein Hindernis, habe ich zumindest gelesen...



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Meist sind kleinere Subs sogar besser. Denn immerhin kann man da platzsparend 2 aufstellen und auch Dröhngeräusche kann man gut abdämpfen, zudem kann man bei gescheiter Konstruktion auch Moden innerhalb des Subs verringern.


Ich habe gelesen, dass man sogar noch 2 weitere Subs ans hintere Ende des Zimmers stellen kann, damit die die Bass Wellen der vorderen Bässe sozusagen schlucken. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (21. Mai 2010)

nunja ich finde ein sub bei musik ist ein muss, dadurch(guter sub vorausgesetzt) hörst du tiefe töne die du vorher gar nicht wahrgenommen hast.

Mit der richtigen Phaseneinstellung geht das, verpol ich meinen sub um 180° hör ich so gut wie keinen bass mehr


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Mai 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> nunja ich finde ein sub bei musik ist ein muss, dadurch(guter sub vorausgesetzt) hörst du tiefe töne die du vorher gar nicht wahrgenommen hast.
> 
> Mit der richtigen Phaseneinstellung geht das, verpol ich meinen sub um 180° hör ich so gut wie keinen bass mehr



Nur wenn du Boxen hast die etwas mager sind, also ich brauch definitiv bei Musik kein Subwoofer, einfach deswegen weil meine Frontboxen alles andere als Winzlinge sind mit ihren 30er Bässen. 
Man kann das also pauschal nicht wirklich sagen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Mai 2010)

> nunja ich finde ein sub bei musik ist ein muss, dadurch(guter sub vorausgesetzt) hörst du tiefe töne die du vorher gar nicht wahrgenommen hast.



Da gibts wirklich kontroverse Ansichten. Ich bin z.B. der Ansicht, dass man fürs Stereo-Hören keinen Subwoofer nutzen sollte, da ein System mit Subwoofer nie so linear spielt wie zwei Standlautsprecher mit ausreichendem Tiefang. Oft spielt der Subwoofer in solchen Setups dann viel zu vordergründig.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (21. Mai 2010)

ist alles ne einstellungssache, ich hab bei mir gemerkt das ohne sub der tiefbass fast ausbleibt, mit Sub klingt alles viel harmonischer, meine standboxen ham aber auch nur 4x 16er bässe, mit 30ern sieht das natürlich ganz anders aus


----------



## Gast12348 (21. Mai 2010)

Und halt ne frag wie potent der AVR ist, meines erachtens gibts nich arg viel AVR die bei Stereo richtig viel tiefgang bringen. 

Aber auch 4*16er Bässe können schon gut runtergehen wenn alles schön abgestimmt ist.


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Aber auch 4*16er Bässe können schon gut runtergehen wenn alles schön abgestimmt ist.


Jup, wie man hier sieht, trotz "nur" 15 cm Tiefgang bis 30 HzNubert - nuVero 11 Standlautsprecher


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

ja bestimmt bei -25db 30hz mit ner steil abfallenden flanke


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> ja bestimmt bei -25db 30hz mit ner steil abfallenden flanke


denke ich nichtmal, da Nubert meines Wissens nach sehr realistische Werte angibt
Meine 2 481 kommen ja laut Nubert auch auf gute 44 Hz runter-nach zahlreichen Basstests(360Hz bis 10Hz) mag ich das nicht anzweifeln...


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

Das hat nix mit realistisch zu tun, es ist eher realistisch das es mit ner steil abfallenden flanke auf 30hz kommt. Physik kann man nicht aushebeln, auch nubert nicht *g* 
Bei was für lautsprechern soll das den sein ?

Ich habs gesehen, und jetz lies dir bitte mal den Text durch dann sollte nen licht aufgehen..... 
-3db bei bei 6 15cm lautsprechern, dann ist das wohl klar.... 
Ich ging von einem aus


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> -3db bei bei 6 15cm lautsprechern, dann ist das wohl klar....
> Ich ging von einem aus


Aber trotzdem beachtlich finde ich, oder nicht?


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

Och nuja kommt drauf an was man gewohnt ist


----------



## 8800 GT (22. Mai 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Och nuja kommt drauf an was man gewohnt ist


ich meine beachtlich im Bezug auf die Größe der Membran/des Gehäuses


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Mai 2010)

Nuja wie gesagt, wenn man sich mit boxenbau bisl beschäftigt, dann ist das nicht arg verwundernd was Nubert da schaft. Schau dir mal den Vifa Quad sub an der schafts mit 4*20ern auf 20hz runter zu kommen *g* für nen Neuling ist das sicherlich beindruckend.


----------



## schnösel (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gestern im MM 2 Magnat Quantum 607 zum Aktionspreis von 100€ pro Stück bekommen, sie vorort mit dem selben Verstärker(Denon 1910) wie ich ihn habe probgehört und war vom Klang und der Bassintensität überrascht und ab dem Moment ein großer Freund dieser Boxen.Der Bass hat mich schon in den hohen Räumen des MM begeistert und da dachte ich mir dass in meinen Räumen sicherlich mehr geht.
Zuhause dann die "Guten" ausgepackt, verkabelt und meine Mitbewohner geärgert!!  Jetzt drückten sie erst richtig und spielten noch besser.
Von jetzt an bin ich endlich durch mit der Suchen nach dem Richtigen und kann mich endlich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren, das Musikhören!!
Aus meiner Sicht sind diese Boxen empfehlenswert, d.h. jeder der an ihnen vorbeikommt sollte sie sich mal anhören.

Somit haben sich meine Überlegungen Richtung Nubert zu gehen erledigt und ich werde für das Filmvergnügen das Teufel-Set behalten.


----------



## schnösel (7. Juni 2010)

Servus nochmal an alle...

Ich wollte abschließend meine Erfahrungen zum Vergleich der Nubox481 und der Magnat Quantum 607 offen legen.
Wie schon im oberen Bericht erwähnt besitze ich die Magnat Quantum 607, doch ich konnte es mir einfach nicht nehmen lassen trotzdem zu Vergleichszwecken ein Paar Nubox481 zu bestellen.Gerade jetzt wo der Versand kostenlos ist!!!
Heute kamen sie dann endlich an, und ich war echt gespannt was mich erwarten würde.
Als ich sie auspackte fiel mir als erstes die super Verarbeitung auf, da kann Magnat sich noch ne Scheibe abschneiden!!
Nun aber zum Wesentlichen, angeschlossen und die erste Cd rein.
Ich muss sagen im Vergleich zur Magnat fehlt der Nubox irgendwie die Kraft!
Das äußerte sich vorallem in der Basswiedergabe, von der ich einiges mehr erwartet hatte. 
Ansonsten besticht die Nubox durch einen sauberen Klang mit einer sehr schönen Auflösung.
Aber wo war das so oft hoch gelobte basslastige Auftreten?!
Also ich werde die Nuboxen auf jeden fall nicht behalten da ich von ihnen einfach mehr erwartet hatte und mit den Quantum um jeden Preis besser beraten bin!! 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich froh den Vergleich trotzdem mal gehabt zu haben, denn nun weiss ich das ich mich richtig entschieden habe...Somit kann ich meine Empfehlung für die Magnat Quantum 607 nur nochmal unterstreichen, und jedem bei der Qual der Lautsprecherwahl viel Erfolg wünschen und reichlich Ausdauer mit auf den Weg geben, denn nach meiner Erfahrung zahlt sich ausgiebiges Probehören aus.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Lee (7. Juni 2010)

> Aber wo war das so oft hoch gelobte basslastige Auftreten?!


Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden. Die Nuboxen sind keineswegs basslastig. Sie spielen nur ziemlich tief.

Aber ich muss hier dazu sagen, die Basswiedergabe hing zumindest bei mir enorm von der Aufstellung und der Entfernung ab. Tiefe Hörposition und knapp 2 Meter Hörabstand haben mir richtig kräftige Bässe gezaubert, die vorher nicht da waren.


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Juni 2010)

schnösel schrieb:


> Nun aber zum Wesentlichen, angeschlossen und die erste Cd rein.
> Ich muss sagen im Vergleich zur Magnat fehlt der Nubox irgendwie die Kraft!
> Das äußerte sich vorallem in der Basswiedergabe, von der ich einiges mehr erwartet hatte.


Das ist genau das, wofür Nubert so gelobt wird! Sie spielen die Lieder so ab, wie sie aufgenommen wurden und übertönen mit dem Bass keinerlei Gesang oder Instrumente. Wenn du den Bass der Nubox 481 zu lasch findest, hast du entweder einen 50qm Hörraum oder bist "BumBum" Anlagen gewöhnt, die überall den Bass brabbeln lassen, auch wenn er nicht gewünscht ist
Ich hatte vor meinen Nuboxen ein Teufel Motiv 5http://www.teufel.de/PC-Systeme/Motiv-5.cfm, und der Bass der Nuboxen kann da auf jeden Fall mithalten.... Sie spielen bei vielen Liedern zurückhaltender, dafür merkt man in gewissen Passagen, wie sich die Bassintensität erhöht. Das habe ich beim Teufelsystem nicht wargenommen. Doch bei Hiphop oder Techno bringen sie meine Schränke zum wackeln


----------



## schnösel (7. Juni 2010)

Ich frag mich ob ihr die Magnat Quantum schonmal gehört habt?
Es gibt bestimmt noch viele andere Boxen die mehr überzeugen als eine Nubox, oder etwa nicht?
Da ich nunmal schon einige System durch hab, auch das Motiv 5, Theater 1 und 2 und System 5 select thx denk ich kann ich auch schon gewisse Klangunterschiede wahrnehmen, und da bin ich nunmal zu dieser Meinung gekommen.
Ich glaub aber auch eine Nubox481 mit ner Magnat Quantum607 zuvergleichen ist nicht angebracht, da sollt man eigentlich eher die 511 heranziehen.Ich kam aber zu diesem Vergleich da sich mir dieses einmalige Angebot auftat.
Mir fiel bei der Nubox einfach nur auf wenn ich Bass haben will, bei house oder wenn ich Rammstein mal ordentlich kräftig hören möchte, dann kommt einfach keine Stimmung auf.
Ich hör bestimmt nicht nur 'BumBum'-Musik, aber wenn ich mir solche Boxen schon kaufe, dann möchte ich auch bei Bedarf ordentlich was erleben.
Wenn ich die Magnat ordentlich aufdreh, dann wackelt auch die Bude(20qm)...


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Juni 2010)

schnösel schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt noch viele andere Boxen die mehr überzeugen als eine Nubox, oder etwa nicht?


In dem Preisbereich bis 300€ laut diversen Tests nicht

Ich habe die Nubox selbst mal in einem 30qm Raum gehört, da hatte ich keinerlei Bassprobleme. Dabei musste ich den Bassregler am Verstärker sogar nur auf normal stellen, sonst wäre es zu arg geworden. Stelle sie in dienem Zimmer doch mla woanderst hin
Stelle die Frage doch mal im Nuforum, da werden die dir vllt mehr heöfen können....


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juni 2010)

Die Magnat haben einen Augeprägten Frequenzbuckel bei ungefähr 100Hz was den Bass kräftiger erscheinen lassen soll. In wirklichkeit ist das aber pure Klangverfälschung.


----------



## schnösel (8. Juni 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> In dem Preisbereich bis 300€ laut diversen Tests nicht
> 
> Ich habe die Nubox selbst mal in einem 30qm Raum gehört, da hatte ich keinerlei Bassprobleme. Dabei musste ich den Bassregler am Verstärker sogar nur auf normal stellen, sonst wäre es zu arg geworden. Stelle sie in dienem Zimmer doch mla woanderst hin



Olla,

ich hab auch so einige Tests gelesen und bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen mich auf mein eigenes Hören zu verlassen, denn ich glaube die Lobby der unabhängigen Tester hat sich wie die Politik entwickelt, eine gut finanzierte Feder schreibt schon gerne mal nur Gutes.
Heute habe ich mir bestimmt 3 Stunden Zeit genommen um die Nubox ein zweites mal ordentlich zu testen. Aufstellung geändert, Musik variiert und und und... Teils gefielen sie mir doch recht gut, aber wenn ich zum Vergleich die 2 Frontboxen meines Theater 2 spielen ließ, fiel mir kein Unterschied auf.Trotz der größeren Bauweise unterschieden sie sich nicht in der räumlichen Auflösung und auch im Tiefgang waren sie sehr gleichwertig.
Zubeachten ist aber auch noch dass ich keinen Stereoverstärker, sondern einen Denon AVR 1910 benutze. An einem Stereoverstärker läßt sich immerhin mehr einstellen in Bezug auf Bassstärke, Höhen und Loudness.
Hätte ich nun einen Sterov. würden die Nuboxen sicherlich ganz anders auf mich wirken, das ist mir auch klar.
So wie ich sie getestet habe, gefielen sie mir nur zu 50% und da ich lieber 100% zufrieden sein möchte verabschiede ich mich von ihnen.

Die Magnat klingen nicht übertönt sondern einfach gehaltvoller.
Im Direct Mode schön dezent und im normalen Stereobetrieb erwachsener.
Gleich von verfälschter Wiedergabe zusprechen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig, denn wer sagt euch denn wie Musik eigentlich klingen soll.
Ich bin mir sicher, den ich hab sie schon live erlebt, dass z.B. Korn, Rage Against the Maschine, The Prodegy und Co. Kraft in ihre Musik stecken, was sich nunmal in sattem Klang und angenehmen Bass äußert.
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach etwas anders als der Rest 

Wie siehts denn nun aus, habt ihr die M 607 mal hören können oder nicht?
Falls ja was haltet ihr von ihr? ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juni 2010)

@all: Viel Halbwissen hilft nicht.

@schnösel:

Du gehst das total falsch an. Ohne die Boxen mindestens 30 Stunden einspielen zulassen, macht das jeglichen Vergleich sinnfrei. Desweiteren ist die UVP bei Magnat 800 € / Paar und bei Nubert 500 €/ Paar. 
Weiterhin gibts bei  Nubert zu 90 % ausgewogene, im Frequenzgang sehr gerade verlaufende Boxen. Bei Magnats Quantum fällt enorm die Loudnessabstimmung auf, was dir als Neuling gefällt, aber nichts mit Hifi (hohe Klangtreue) zu tun hat.

Außerdem hat die Nubox einen schwachen Wirkungsgrad von 87 db(A), während die Magnat einen Wirkungsgrad von 93 db(A) aufweisen und damit lauter spielt bei gleicher Lautstärke. -> Ohne vernünftigen Pegelvergleich uns direkter Umschaltung ist jedweder Vergleich Schwachsinn. 

PS: Der Denon 1910 hat bei weitem mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie jeder Stereoverstärker.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Weiterhin gibts bei  Nubert zu 90 % ausgewogene, im Frequenzgang sehr gerade verlaufende Boxen. Bei Magnats Quantum fällt enorm die Loudnessabstimmung auf, was dir als Neuling gefällt, aber nichts mit Hifi (hohe Klangtreue) zu tun hat.
> Genau das habe ich vorhin versucht auszudrücken
> 
> 
> PS: Der Denon 1910 hat bei weitem mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie jeder Stereoverstärker.


Meine ich aber auch


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juni 2010)

Musst halt noch viel lernen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Juni 2010)

> Weiterhin gibts bei Nubert zu 90 % ausgewogene, im Frequenzgang sehr gerade verlaufende Boxen.



Was aber nicht jedem gefallen muss. Völlig neutrale Lautsprecher gefallen mir auch nicht sonderlich gut, da man da wirklich oft das Gefühl hat, dass nach unten was fehlt. Eine leicht warme Abstimmung mag ich da viel mehr.
Das ist ja aber auch der Sinn dahinter, dass es zig verschiedene Lautsprecherhersteller gibt, jeder hat seinen eigenen Sound den er verfolgt und spricht damit unterschiedliche Geschmäcker an.
Devil gefällt z.B. der spritzige Horn-Sound seiner Klipsch, 8800GT mag den neutralen Klang seiner NuBox 481, schnösel mag den tiefenbetonten Sound seiner Magnat Quantum.

Mit dem Klipsch-Sound kann ich leider garnix anfangen, ich hatte da vor kurzem mal die möglichkeit die bei einem User ausm HiFi-Forum zu hören. Optisch machen die einiges her, aber für meine Musikrichtung haben die einfach nicht die richtige Abstimmung, da klingen die zu aufgeregt, ich denke die sind eher für Pop, Elektro- und evtl. auch Pop-Rock geeignet.
Die Nuberts konnte ich leider bisher noch immer nicht live erleben, da kann ich mir also kein Urteil erlauben. Cantons klingen schon recht schön, könnten aber für meinen Geschmack noch etwas mehr Druck vertragen.
Magnats hab ich ja (noch) selbst zu Hause stehen und bin mit ihrer Abstimmung eigentlich recht zufrieden. Der angehobene Tieftonbereich um die 80-120Hz lässt sie schön warm klingen und bei Bedarf Druck machen, neigt aber leider auch ab und an zum Dröhnen. Die Hochtonwiedergabe finde ich nach wie vor exzellent. Im Kompaktlautsprechersegment waren die einzigen,die ich selbst schon live gehört habe und die mich noch mehr überzeugen konnten Monitor Audio Bronze BR2. Eine so seidige Hochtonwiedergabe habe ich selbst bei wesentlich teureren Lautsprechern noch nicht gehört. Ein klasse Klang!

Naja, ich schweife ab und fang an zu schwurbeln...was ich damit sagen wollte...fetzt euch nicht wegen eurer subjektiven Empfinden was Lautsprecher angeht. Der eine mag den Sound, der andere mag ganz anderen Klang 
Wenn schnösel bei seinen Magnat Quantum bleiben will ist das vollkommen ok und er kann seine Nubert Testmuster gerne an mich loswerden ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juni 2010)

Fetzen tut sich keiner, es geht eher um das Nichtwissen, deine Ausschweifung war also eher sinnlos


----------



## 8800 GT (8. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Musst halt noch viel lernen


Jup, so richtig ausdrücken was ich will kann ich noch net


a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Völlig neutrale Lautsprecher gefallen mir auch nicht sonderlich gut, da man da wirklich oft das Gefühl hat, dass nach unten was fehlt.


Also ich finde sie nicht total neutral abgestimmt. SIcher neutraler als zB. Canton LS.
Nochmal zum Bass: Ich stehe ja total auf Bass, vor allem bei der Musikrichtung die ich höre(Hiphop, House)
Wenn ich dann eben viel Bass haben will, verzichte ich auf eine neutrale Wiedergabe und drehe den Bassregler am Verstärker auf Anschlag, denke wirklich, dass das Bass Problem an der Aufstellung liegt
Aber wenn ihm die Magnat besser gefallen, dann ist das so...


----------



## schnösel (8. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> PS: Der Denon 1910 hat bei weitem mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie jeder Stereoverstärker.


Echt?!...Das wär aber neu für mich...ALso bei dem Denon 1910 den ich besitze kann man weder Bass,Höhen und Loudness regeln...Bassregler hoch gibts bei mir eben nicht ...Übliche Einstellungen wie Trennfrequenz und Co. versteht sich, aber sonst is da leider nix machbar...Ein Punkt der mich auch einwenig stört, aber ansonsten bin ich zufrieden.Gäbe es die Möglichkeit ein ABL einzuschleifen, ohne dabei an der Elektronik herum zu löten(aufgrund noch 3 Jähriger Garantielaufzeit ausgeschlossen), würde ich 100%ig bei der Nubox bleiben.
Das Gute ist ja dass ich die Nuboxen noch gut 3 1/2 Wochen testen kann, und falls ich dann doch von ihnen begeistert bin werd ich die Magnats abtreten.
Klar ist auch dass nach gewisser Einspielzeit klanglich mehr kommen sollte,
bin gespannt wie's wird. Sollte man die Nubox eigentlich erhöht aufstellen oder doch in Bodennähe?Tips und Anregungen erwünscht


----------



## querinkin (8. Juni 2010)

Ich denke da es Standlautsprecher sind sollten sie auf den Boden gestellt werden.


----------



## schnösel (8. Juni 2010)

Na der Gedanke is mir noch nicht gekommen... 

Frag ja nur da die Nubox doch recht klein bzw. nicht sehr hoch ist


----------



## Lee (8. Juni 2010)

Die Hochtöner sollten ungefähr auf Kopfhöhe sein. Und je weiter man von den Boxen entfernt sitzt um so besser.


----------



## Acid (9. Juni 2010)

ich habe mich letztendlich nach probehören von magnat quantum, canton gle für 2 x nubox 481 entschieden... obwohl ich sie bisher nicht gehört habe.

Dazu werde ich einen xtz99 subwoofer kaufen, und hoffen das mir das gesamtbild gefällt..... Die canton haben mir wesentlich besser gefallen als die magnat, und die nubert sollen den canton ja recht ähnlich sein.

Receiver habe ich mich für den denon avr 1911 entschieden... ich hoffe damit werde ich auch gut bedient sein.

Bis September werde ich das Setup haben, dann kann ich auch gerne klangeindrücke weitergeben  Wobei das eigl auch mein einstieg in die wirkliche hifi welt ist.

Aber 1 frage habe ich noch, wie ist es am sinnvolsten den pc mit dem avr zu verbinden, ich habe onboard ein optical ausgang somit sollte ich diesen auch nutzten oder würde mir eine soundkarte mit optical ausgang vorteilen bringen?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juni 2010)

> Aber 1 frage habe ich noch, wie ist es am sinnvolsten den pc mit dem avr zu verbinden, ich habe onboard ein optical ausgang somit sollte ich diesen auch nutzten oder würde mir eine soundkarte mit optical ausgang vorteilen bringen?



Nein, beim optischen Ausgang nützt dir eine Soundkarte garnix, da der Sound einfach durchgeschleift wird. Einzige Ausnahme sind Spiele in 5.1...umd die in Surround per optischem Kabel zu übertragen braucht es Dolby Digital Live. Das gibt es bei den meisten OnBoard-Chips nicht.
Aber für alles andere reicht der optische Ausgang des OnBoard-Chips voll aus.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Juni 2010)

schnösel schrieb:


> Echt?!...Das wär aber neu für mich...ALso bei dem Denon 1910 den ich besitze kann man weder Bass,Höhen und Loudness regeln...Bassregler hoch gibts bei mir eben nicht ...Übliche Einstellungen wie Trennfrequenz und Co. versteht sich, aber sonst is da leider nix machbar...Ein Punkt der mich auch einwenig stört, aber ansonsten bin ich zufrieden.Gäbe es die Möglichkeit ein ABL einzuschleifen, ohne dabei an der Elektronik herum zu löten(aufgrund noch 3 Jähriger Garantielaufzeit ausgeschlossen), würde ich 100%ig bei der Nubox bleiben.
> Das Gute ist ja dass ich die Nuboxen noch gut 3 1/2 Wochen testen kann, und falls ich dann doch von ihnen begeistert bin werd ich die Magnats abtreten.
> Klar ist auch dass nach gewisser Einspielzeit klanglich mehr kommen sollte,
> bin gespannt wie's wird. Sollte man die Nubox eigentlich erhöht aufstellen oder doch in Bodennähe?Tips und Anregungen erwünscht




Bedienungsanleitung lesen...

KLar gibts Bass & Höhenregler, zu finden unter Tone Control bei ausgeschaltetem Dynamic EQ. Alles Da bei Denon.


----------



## schnösel (10. Juni 2010)

Oha, da war ich wohl etwas zu vorschnell und hab die Lektüre wohl nicht richtig durchstöbert. 
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Die Nuberts liefen jetzt bei jeder Möglichkeit und ich muss zugeben dass der neutrale Klang doch teils sehr angenehm ist, aber immernoch  das Gewisseetwas vermissen lässt. Der Versuch über die Basseinstellung einen satteren Klang zuerlangen brachte aber leider keine nennenswerte Verbesserung.Schade... Bei den Magnats fiel mir jedoch auf, dass ich sie nun entschärfen kann, d.h. jetzt ihren Loudnesscharakter runtertrimmen kann. Nun klingen sie echt noch besser, zurückhaltender und ausgeglichener...Feine Sache!!!
Es ist mir schon fast unangenehm das ich erst duch Devil-X, vielen Dank nochmal  ,auf diese Einstellmöglichkeit gekommen bin.Aber dafür gibs ja Leute wie euch die einem mal etwas auf die Sprünge helfen wenn's nötig ist.Top!!


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juni 2010)

Kein Ding, dafür ist man ja irgendwie da. 

Wie a_f_i schon angedeutet hatte, komplet neutrale Lautsprecher sind eben nicht für jeden das richtige.


----------



## Toffele (17. Juni 2010)

Versuch mal die Restorer-Varianten, damit kannst du den Bass etwas aufpeppen. 

Alternativ und mit etwas Geduld kannst du auch 10? Frequenzen einzeln anheben, oder absenken und den Klang so deinen Vorlieben anpassen.


----------



## schnösel (18. Juni 2010)

Restorer-Varianten sagen mir erstmal garnichts?

Da hilft wohl nur Lesen der Anleitung


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Juni 2010)

schnösel schrieb:


> Restorer-Varianten sagen mir erstmal garnichts?
> 
> Da hilft wohl nur Lesen der Anleitung



Wär ne Option. 

Kommt mir grade vor wie ein Fahranfänger, der angibt nen Audi R8 zu fahren, aber den nicht einmal im Ansatz beherrschen kann.


----------



## schnösel (18. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wär ne Option.
> 
> Kommt mir grade vor wie ein Fahranfänger, der angibt nen Audi R8 zu fahren, aber den nicht einmal im Ansatz beherrschen kann.



easy!!!!
man darf doch mal nen spaß machen,
aber wenn du gleich jeden so abwertes... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!!!


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Juni 2010)

Wozu brauchst du den Denon denn wenn du nicht mal weißt, welche Funktionen er hat?


----------



## schnösel (18. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du den Denon denn wenn du nicht mal weißt, welche Funktionen er hat?




eigentlich wollte ich ganz normal musik hören (bzw. filme gucken), was das gerät alles obendrein anbietet war mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig.
hab mehrere receiver verglichen und klanglich gefiel mir der denon am besten,
so ist er es geworden... ganz einfach!!!


----------



## Toffele (19. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auch 2 Wochen gebraucht, bis ich mich einigermaßen mit dem 1610 ausgekannt habe - die Bedienungsanleitung ist einfach sehr lange und jede Seite wichtig^^

Die Restorer haben eine eigene Taste auf der Fernbedienung, das ist nicht so kompliziert. Sind dafür gemacht um durch das mp3-Format verlorene Informationen wieder herzustellen. Damit kannst du je nach Variante 1,2 oder 3 die Höhen etwas anheben, oder den Bass etwas verstärken, bzw. beides.


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juni 2010)

Toffele schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 2 Wochen gebraucht, bis ich mich einigermaßen mit dem 1610 ausgekannt habe - die Bedienungsanleitung ist einfach sehr lange und jede Seite wichtig^^
> 
> Die Restorer haben eine eigene Taste auf der Fernbedienung, das ist nicht so kompliziert. Sind dafür gemacht um durch das mp3-Format verlorene Informationen wieder herzustellen. Damit kannst du je nach Variante 1,2 oder 3 die Höhen etwas anheben, oder den Bass etwas verstärken, bzw. beides.



Der Restorer ist Klangverfälschung par exelence - aber Ich nutze den auch


----------



## Hawkin (23. August 2010)

hi@all
wollte auch mal noch mein nubox 481 senf abgeben.
habe selber auch lange gesucht. hatte anfangs ein paar regalspeaker b&w 601 (auch tolle speaker). hab mir dann ein paar 481 dazu gestellt mit dem ergebnis -> 601 auf ebay verscherbelt. die 481 waren einfach natürlich wenn auch ein bischen mitten schwach, besonders die klarheit der höhen is geil.

aktuell habe ich an meinem sony esprit 550es ein abl481 durchgeschleift und 2 paar 481.

zum alg. hörempfinden kann ich nur sagen -> es bleibt subjektiv! mann muss wohl alle boxen mal gehört haben, und das am besten in den eigen 4 wänden.

die 481 sind ohne abl tatsächlich nicht besonders bassstark aber tief. nach empfehlung eines freundes habe ich mir noch ein abl dazu bestellt. das abl macht richtig laune, will man die 481 mit anderen speaker bzgl. bass wiedergabe vergleichen sollte das schon eingeschaltet sein.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. August 2010)

Hawkin schrieb:


> hi@all
> wollte auch mal noch mein nubox 481 senf abgeben.
> habe selber auch lange gesucht. hatte anfangs ein paar regalspeaker b&w 601 (auch tolle speaker). hab mir dann ein paar 481 dazu gestellt mit dem ergebnis -> 601 auf ebay verscherbelt. die 481 waren einfach natürlich wenn auch ein bischen mitten schwach, besonders die klarheit der höhen is geil.
> 
> ...


Schön, deine Meinung zu hören
Aber dass mit dem Bassschwach kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe neben der 481 auch die 381 bei mir stehen, selbst die 381 lässt es krachen. ICh habe den Bassregler auf etwa 9 uhr stehen, um einen vorherrschenden bass zu vermeiden....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. August 2010)

Das kommt halt vor allem auf die räumlichen Gegebenheiten an wie stark der Bass rüberkommt.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das kommt halt vor allem auf die räumlichen Gegebenheiten an wie stark der Bass rüberkommt.


Na dann hab ich wohl Glück gehabt


----------



## Hawkin (24. August 2010)

@8800 GT
es kommt extrem auf die aufstellung/hörposition(sollte etwa ein gleichschenkliges dreieck sein), und auch auf den boden. hatte die 481 auf einem art sideboard stehen, da war der bass wie verschluckt.
wollte eigentlich in meinem post nur unterstreichen das es mit abl modul wirklich subwoofer nah kommt. kanns an alle 481 besitzer nur empfehlen das böxle mal auszuprobieren smilie garantiert.
hatte sie anfangs auch ohne abl in betrieb und der bass hätte mir eigentlich auch gereicht  ... aber jetzt mag ichs nich mehr missen


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. August 2010)

Hawkin schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich in meinem post nur unterstreichen das es mit abl modul wirklich subwoofer nah kommt.



Das mag ich mal anzweifeln. So tief gehen die Nuberts auch mit irgendwelchen EQ nicht. Zumal das ja auch di e"Billigheimer" von Nubert sind.


----------



## Lee (24. August 2010)

Mit dem ABL erweitert sich der Frequenzgang laut Nubert von 44 Hz auf 30 Hz als Untergrenze. Ob man das jetzt als subwoofernah bezeichnen kann oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich werde mir das Modul wohl auch irgendwann einmal kaufen. Oder ganz andere Lautsprecher. Nachdem ich jetzt seit 3 Wochen mit einem AKG K701 Musik gehört hab fehlt mir bei den 481 immer irgendetwas.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2010)

Naja, ein paar Hz werden es sein. Aber wie schon oben geschrieben wurde, gehen etwas tiefer, dafür ist der Pegel begrenzter. Irgendwann kommt auch mal die Physik einem in die Quere.

Bei Nubert kann man den Angaben jedenfalls eher vertrauen, als bei manchem anderen Hersteller.

Um auch mal auf das Thema Aufstellung zu kommen. Die darf in keinem Fall unterschätzt werden. Hat man tatsächlich einen schwächelnden Bass, sollte man als erstes eine Wand nahe Aufstellung versuchen. Bei den Canton merkt man eine Wand nahe Aufstellung sofort und ich würde jedem ans Herz legen das auszuprobieren. 

Hat man allerdings Bass-Killer wie Zwischendecken und hallige Räume wird es schwer. Das wird dann aber auch nicht mit einer 5.000 € Box besser. Da hilft dann nur noch ein anderer Raum.


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. August 2010)

Lee schrieb:


> Mit dem ABL erweitert sich der Frequenzgang laut Nubert von 44 Hz auf 30 Hz als Untergrenze. Ob man das jetzt als subwoofernah bezeichnen kann oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> Ich werde mir das Modul wohl auch irgendwann einmal kaufen. Oder ganz andere Lautsprecher. Nachdem ich jetzt seit 3 Wochen mit einem AKG K701 Musik gehört hab fehlt mir bei den 481 immer irgendetwas.



Also von 44 auf 30 Herz durch ein EQ (Mehr ist es ja im Prinzip nicht) ist jawohl mehr als unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Lee (24. August 2010)

Ich hab zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie um das beurteilen zu können. So wie Nubert das darstellt halte ich es allerdings schon für möglich.


----------



## Blutstoff (24. August 2010)

Eine falsche Aufstellung kann sich sehr stark bemerkbar machen. Da sollte man, wenn möglich, verschiedene Positionen testen.

Das Modul bringt schon etwas, nur wird der Pegel, wie Pokerclock schon geschrieben hat, stärker limitiert.


----------



## Hawkin (25. August 2010)

alsomeine empfehlung zum abl habt ihr 
und ich bleib bei der ausage "subwoofer *nah*" 

mit der 30 herz anhebung in den linearen bereich, fressen die boxen natürlich schon ein paar watt mehr. bei lauter musik muss sollte man hier zurückdrehen (wenn der amp in sättigung geht hört man das an gezerrten hochtönen)

hier mal meine abl einstellungen die ich beim hören nutze, deckt sich im übrigen mit den empfehlungen und einstellungen anderer:

zimmer lautstäre und leiser/film gucken:
abl bass 2/3 Uhr (linear = 12 Uhr), treble voll aufgedreht = linear
da bei filmen hüfig tiefere frequenzen auftauchen stell ich manchmal auch den bass wieder auf linear

party lautsärke: 
abl bass 12 Uhr (linear = 12 Uhr, bei mir kahm der amp noch nich an seine grenzen), treble voll aufgedreht = linear mit tendenz zum zurückdrehen da die 481 bei pegel leicht schmerzen können  und wenn der nachbar klopft schallt ich das abl meißtens aus 

der 481 tieftöner hat unterhalb von 44 Hz einen erst flach abfallenden frequenzverlauf bevor voll in den keller taucht. das abl vertärkt hier genau unterhalb dieser eckfrequenz (breite ca. 10 hz) und hebten diesen in den linearen bereich (abl bass 12 Uhr). vorteile zum subwoofer: all in a box ...

so jetzt hör ich aber mal auf von dem böxle zu schwärmen, ausprobieren ...
viel spaß beim musik hören, filme gucken ...


----------

